# D.I.Y tree stump



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

HEY
EVERYONE

i got another simple and easy to make tutorial
a fake tree stump

first get a hollow tube for the base 
(i'm using the same one as seen in this thread... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/791594-d-i-y-logs-hides.html)









then using expanding foam create some roots









let the first ones dry and then add some more









you can add branches if you want by adding smaller tube
i'm using a xmas wrapping paper tube and its gonna hold a drinking tub









use expanding foam as a glue to attach it










cover it 100% in foam









you can add some wood knots by using a cut of piece for the tube too









just place it in while the foam it still sticky









shape









add any extra detail

vines...









extra bigger roots.....









grout









paint

















attached some moss and fake flowers with aqua sealent.
i know some people use hot glue but i avoid this as in hot viv it can AND does remelt and become dangerous for the inhabitant









AND FINISHED









: victory:HOPE YOU LIKE: victory:
​


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

how do you make everything look so simple lol. looks amazing never thought of owt like that


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Reptor said:


> how do you make everything look so simple lol. looks amazing never thought of owt like that


it is very simple : victory: just make a mess til it looks like something


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

That's awesome mate would love to make some think like that


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

mayock69 said:


> That's awesome mate would love to make some think like that


thanks


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

:notworthy: WE'RE :notworthy: NOT :notworthy: WORTHY :notworthy:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks good :2thumb:

Any particular type of grout ? . . . Sealer ? Paint ? stain ?

The paint. . . . . . gloss, matt ? . . . internal, external ?

Approx how much does it cost per stump ?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> :notworthy: WE'RE :notworthy: NOT :notworthy: WORTHY :notworthy:


:lol2: thanks



PeterUK said:


> Looks good :2thumb:
> 
> Any particular type of grout ? . . . Sealer ? Paint ? stain ?
> 
> ...


grout--- concrete grout (not wall tile grout)
paint--- flat matt acrylics always.....warhammer and tamiya brands
sealent---matt floor varnish (external so its 10 times more durable)

its a bit tricky getting a price because i have all the stuff anyway and i would buy a massive tub of grout rather than smaller pots as i make loads of products simular to this
these are the prices but please bear in mind i buy loads of it so i put how much i used of the product for the stump
big tube free
small tube free
foam 3.99 for large can used about 10% tops
grout was £20 used about 3% (its a massive bucket)
paint. £1.50 each i used brown,yellow,black,green and used 100% of brown and about 5-10% of the others
varnish £1 and used about 10% doing 3 layers

i think thats it:2thumb:
so say £1 for the grout, £5 for the paint, £1 varnish about £7 pounds-ish


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> so say £1 for the grout, £5 for the paint, £1 varnish about £7 pounds-ish


£7?! 
you making anymore.....£20?(£13 profit:2thumb


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> £7?!
> you making anymore.....£20?(£13 profit:2thumb


plus labour time: victory:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

no pics ?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hawktrainer said:


> no pics ?


nope no pics...someone deleted them


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

Wish I could see it:sad:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

snake in the grass said:


> Wish I could see it:sad:


i've redone the thread...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/872619-how-create-diy-tree-stump.html


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> i've redone the thread...
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/872619-how-create-diy-tree-stump.html


Brilliant! 
Looks good, going to give something similar a bash:2thumb:


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> i've redone the thread...
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/872619-how-create-diy-tree-stump.html


sweeeeeeet nice one


----------

